# how long is a female ball python gravid for ?



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guys just wondering how long ball pythons are gravid for ?


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca


----------

